# Is my fish pregnant?



## Lauzndani (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello everyone! I was just wondering if one of my tropical fish is pregnant? It suddenly got very bigger than the rest of my fish and only eats as much as the other fish do. Or could there be something wrong? As this has been there for several weeks. Please help if you know anything.

Many thanks, lauzndani xxx


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Hi you say the fish got bigger do you mean fatter by alot or generally grew in size? what type of fish is it?


----------

